# [SOLVED] Vista 64bit Desktop Background Disappearing



## kvasir1562 (Nov 2, 2008)

Quite recently my Vista 64-bit HP laptop with Service Pack 1 has been acting weird. When I start games like Warcraft, my desktop background image would disappear leaving the background to be a plain solid black background. What do I need to do to prevent my desktop background image from disappearing?


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Vista 64bit Desktop Background Disappearing*

Hi - 

Please post your system specifications if you want any further help.


----------



## kvasir1562 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Vista 64bit Desktop Background Disappearing*

Well, if youre asking for processor and RAM it is as follows from control panel to system:
Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
Model: HP Pavilion dv7 Notebook PC
Rating: 4.8
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P7350 @ 2.00GHz 2.00GHz
Memory (RAM): 4.00GB
System type: 64-bit Operating System

Sorry, I really dont know what youre asking for. Im a newbie.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Vista 64bit Desktop Background Disappearing*

That's good , Thanks. Although, if you'd be so kind as to download this and run it, and get me your graphics card name I'd be very grateful. I'm going on pure personal experience here - I think you're video card might not have all drivers or possible not working fully. How old is it?

You have the same computer as me almost except mines an Acer, but we share the exact same system specifications.


----------



## kvasir1562 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Vista 64bit Desktop Background Disappearing*

Well, I got it about last September and I dont know if this is what youre looking for but the display adapter is called an NVIDIA GeFOrce 9600M GT.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Vista 64bit Desktop Background Disappearing*

Please, select your model then operating system followed by what driver you want, then install. 

Here.

Thanks.


----------



## kvasir1562 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Vista 64bit Desktop Background Disappearing*

So, I looked for my laptop (HP dv7-1016nr) and I decided to try this "NVIDIA GeForce 9200M GS/9600M GT Video/Graphics Driver" because I have an NVIDIA graphics card and when I run the .exe it gives me: 
"You are running a 32 bit version of Nvidia uninstaller on a 64 bit system 
(Binary type I386).
Wrong version of uninstaller. Uninstaller exits now."

Did I do something incorrect?


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Vista 64bit Desktop Background Disappearing*

No, you're processor is a 64-bit one, meaning you'll need to find a 64-bit of the uninstaller. Where exactly are you getting that uninstaller from? I'll try and get you the correct one.


----------



## kvasir1562 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Vista 64bit Desktop Background Disappearing*

The uninstaller just came with whatever I downloaded. I didn't do anything with an uninstaller.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Vista 64bit Desktop Background Disappearing*

Try this. It has support for x64 Vista.


----------



## kvasir1562 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Vista 64bit Desktop Background Disappearing*

Okay. So I installed it, and ran a game and it still removes my desktop background. Any other ideas? If not its okay.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Vista 64bit Desktop Background Disappearing*

Ah, that's weird.

Does it do that with all games?


----------



## kvasir1562 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Vista 64bit Desktop Background Disappearing*

Yeah, pretty much. I put it back on through different ways like putting background through control panel, and right-clicking on the desktop, but none of them work. Could it be something different?


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Vista 64bit Desktop Background Disappearing*

This is a completely random idea, but it may prove to be good - 

Try changing your desktop background to "Solid Black", then start and end the game, see if it switches to another color or just stays the same. Also, try dark wallpapers, such as this.


----------



## kvasir1562 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Vista 64bit Desktop Background Disappearing*

Whoa! I put the desktop background you sent and it worked! IT DIDNT CHANGE! Thanks! I owe you one! I think that wallpapers from my harddrive end up getting reset, while the wallpapers from the internet do not. but yeah, setting that wallpaper worked.


Thank you so much.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Vista 64bit Desktop Background Disappearing*

Yeah, no problem.

Take it easy. Remember TSF when you're kids computers are having trouble - LOL!


----------

